# September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (28 August 2007)

Morning ASFers!  Well its been a dismal month for the competition during August. Only eight out of 92 entrants are in positive territory!  In first place we have doctorj with his selection *EGO*, having achieved an amazing return of 200% so far this month in very difficult conditions. In second place is canny who has achieved a solid 61.76% return with his pick *CVI*. Rounding out the top three we have Jockstar73 with *IMI*, having achieved a modest return of 9.26%. With only a few more trading days left in the month doctorj is starting to look unbeatable... or is he? 

The September competiton is kindly sponsored by IG Markets. IG Markets was the first company licensed by ASIC to provide CFDs, and has continued to lead the way in terms of service, range of markets and innovative products. IG Markets offers a choice of two outstanding trading platforms that give you the power to trade on thousands of global markets at the click of a button. Guaranteed market prices on all shares, low commissions, and superior service, look to IG Markets for the winning solution.*

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between September 1 and September 30.

4. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The first placegetter will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Friday August 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

The best of luck to all entrants!  


*A Product Disclosure Statement for this product is available from IG Markets Ltd and should be considered before deciding to enter into any transactions with IG Markets Ltd. ABN 84 099 019 851. AFSL No. 220440.


----------



## prawn_86 (28 August 2007)

im gunna take another punt on FNT thanks joe.

keep up the good work!


----------



## nioka (28 August 2007)

I'll have AUT again for September please Joe. August was dismal for AUT in particular but hopefully one of these days it will rebound.I'd hate not to be on it when and if it does.


----------



## moses (28 August 2007)

HLX please Joe, thanks


----------



## Agentm (28 August 2007)

adi.. if only they would test that wel!!


----------



## rico01 (28 August 2007)

I'll try CBH thanks Joe


----------



## Jockstar73 (28 August 2007)

DYL     Please


----------



## juw177 (28 August 2007)

HGR


----------



## UPKA (28 August 2007)

EMR thanks


----------



## chicken8 (28 August 2007)

EGO thanks


----------



## sam76 (28 August 2007)

GDM thanks.

Cairn Hill ann well overdue.


----------



## LetItRide (28 August 2007)

IMI thanks joe


----------



## bigdog (28 August 2007)

Joe

HNR HANNANS REWARD LIMITED

Thanks


----------



## marklar (28 August 2007)

YML please.

m.


----------



## TheAbyss (28 August 2007)

UMC please


----------



## powerkoala (28 August 2007)

the underdog
INL pls


----------



## doctorj (28 August 2007)

ADE please Joe.

Thanks.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (28 August 2007)

SRI please


----------



## explod (28 August 2007)

That was quick Uncle.   Barrackin for ya though.

SAU for me please Joe


----------



## YELNATS (28 August 2007)

NTU thanks Joe.


----------



## kgee (28 August 2007)

WGR thanks


----------



## krisbarry (28 August 2007)

WGP, Thanks


----------



## BIG BWACULL (28 August 2007)

Try Again with EDE Cheers


----------



## imajica (28 August 2007)

AED  please


----------



## bhutos (28 August 2007)

hmm with EMR gone that would rule out EGO and PCL...... GDY?


----------



## drillinto (28 August 2007)

TAM (Tanami Gold)

Thank you


----------



## whitta27 (28 August 2007)

CIG please


----------



## steven1234 (28 August 2007)

CQT

Thanks


----------



## kevro (28 August 2007)

DRX thanks Joe

Ta


----------



## Moneybags (28 August 2007)

BMN again thanks Joe.....surely will be positive this month.

MB


----------



## The Mint Man (28 August 2007)

Taking back whats mine! 
*VPE* for me thanks joe

Re: Santos ann today!!!


----------



## AussiePaul72 (28 August 2007)

GBG thanks Joe!


----------



## Bomba (28 August 2007)

RMG thankyou


----------



## Go Nuke (28 August 2007)

_*MGX*_ please.

*Mt Gibson Iron*

Done no real research this month, but Iron ore is still HOT:evilburn:


----------



## bvbfan (28 August 2007)

I might take AQR


----------



## Flying Fish (28 August 2007)

Cue thanks


----------



## Sprinter79 (28 August 2007)

NWE thank you


----------



## mickqld (28 August 2007)

SSC please Joe


----------



## insider (28 August 2007)

I have no clue who to go for....ummm ummm ummm 

CAV please


----------



## springhill (28 August 2007)

PKT (Pocketmail) Cheers Joe


----------



## justjohn (28 August 2007)

ABQ Thanx Joe


----------



## Boyou (28 August 2007)

Going for SAR, Thanks Joe


----------



## bean (28 August 2007)

MMN Thanks

However I wish the tipping started in the middle of September.


----------



## Mofra (28 August 2007)

I'll take PNA please - now added to the XJO


----------



## Lucky_Country (28 August 2007)

MON good as gold !


----------



## Knobby22 (28 August 2007)

RCR


----------



## stockmaster (28 August 2007)

cmo, fanx


----------



## wintermute (28 August 2007)

damn stockmaster you just beat me... I was going to go cmo this month.... 

VPE for me then please Joe 

Tony.


----------



## hangseng (28 August 2007)

MUN Thanks


----------



## black_bird2 (28 August 2007)

Not sure if I contribute enough, but what the hell, MRB if I can pls Joe.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (28 August 2007)

Liking the look of MBI thanx Joe  (price might just qualify by closing date)


----------



## Ruprect (28 August 2007)

Hi Joe

Could i please have KEY.

Thanks, Ruprect


----------



## surfingman (29 August 2007)

ETE thanks Joe


----------



## Bushrat (29 August 2007)

LAF thanks


----------



## Pommiegranite (29 August 2007)

MBI please Joe...Thanks


----------



## redandgreen (29 August 2007)

URA thanks Joe


----------



## Prospector (29 August 2007)

FDL please Joe


----------



## Ang (29 August 2007)

EPR for me
thanks


----------



## INORE (29 August 2007)

HCY thanx


----------



## son of baglimit (29 August 2007)

NMS thks


----------



## s3081402 (29 August 2007)

Let try GBG. Thanks


----------



## Trader Paul (29 August 2007)

Hi folks,

NEO ... thanks Joe ..... 

..... just when everybody thought NEO was sealed in its coffin,
several positive cycles are due to show up in September 2007.

A scan of the ephemeris comes up with 5 positive time cycles for NEO,
between early September and mid-October 2007 ... for more details, 
just go to:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=416&page=14&highlight=neo

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## alphman (29 August 2007)

*CGX* please


----------



## kelvin8r (29 August 2007)

Not sure if im aloud to play either but if so i'll have a crack at GME thanks Joe, i rekcon they'll come good this sept


----------



## noirua (29 August 2007)

UXA for me Joe, thanks.


----------



## Nicks (30 August 2007)

AAM please Joe.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (30 August 2007)

s3081402 said:


> Let try GBG. Thanks




Sorry s3081402 .....GBG is already taken!


----------



## insider (30 August 2007)

s3081402 said:


> Let try GBG. Thanks




Your username looks like an RMIT Student number...


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 August 2007)

MEL please


----------



## s3081402 (30 August 2007)

insider said:


> Your username looks like an RMIT Student number...




Yeah im from RMIT how about you


----------



## Fab (30 August 2007)

RBY for me please


----------



## Out Too Soon (30 August 2007)

PXS thanks Joe.  Pharmaxis, It's the only thing I hold that's stayed ahead thru the slump.


----------



## stormbringer (30 August 2007)

GDY please


----------



## Gurgler (30 August 2007)

RMI please Joe


----------



## 1234 (30 August 2007)

I don't qualify.... BUT

CVN, even if I can't, I can still have 'told ya so' rights.

If it comes down the outside, on a flu ravaged mule - donate the $50 to charity!!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 August 2007)

1234 said:


> I don't qualify.... BUT
> 
> CVN, even if I can't, I can still have 'told ya so' rights.
> 
> If it comes down the outside, on a flu ravaged mule - donate the $50 to charity!!




I agree CVN is a good pick, I had thought of it but wouldn't take it from you. 

Instead I'll go for a possible takeover play with enough oomph to increase in value on its own efforts. These are strange times 

RIO please Joe

Garpal


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (30 August 2007)

ill put my money on MAE please


----------



## insider (30 August 2007)

s3081402 said:


> Yeah im from RMIT how about you




Yep... I graduated 4 weeks ago from Building Design and Technology and Project Administration... Nothing to do with stocks... Although I had a teach tell me off repeatedly for looking at stocks instead of doing work


----------



## adambosso (30 August 2007)

im gonna have to say that grk will get up there,
they have shot up in price this week


----------



## tony montana (31 August 2007)

i will take a stab in the dark and back cqt thanks joe.


----------



## tony montana (31 August 2007)

i have just had a look at all the posts an noticed that cqt was already gone so i will take sdl thanks joe.


----------



## Love Zn (31 August 2007)

SDL for me please


----------



## rub92me (31 August 2007)

Less than 70 qualifying entries so far. Looks like the August competition has disheartened some.  Still thinking about my entry - I'll have a few drinks first though


----------



## professor_frink (31 August 2007)

GDA thanks Joe


----------



## moneymajix (31 August 2007)

Rub92Me

Less entries, more chance of winning!




Congrats to the doctor for August win - is he an egomaniac?


----------



## himalheli (31 August 2007)

AEX for me Joe...


----------



## drasicjazz (31 August 2007)

SLA for me please


----------



## RichKid (31 August 2007)

IAG please, thanks Joe...might be a better pick for next month but let's see how it goes.


----------



## Col Lector (31 August 2007)

SXP thanks  Joe.....


----------



## rub92me (31 August 2007)

LRL please.


----------



## ROE (1 September 2007)

CDR Please


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 September 2007)

ABY will do thanx joe


----------

